# 1993 ? 8633 steam engine slows



## JOKER3268 (Nov 19, 2012)

Let me start by saying i havn't fooled with my lionel trains in 20 years ! I bought a c & o 8633 engine and tender and tried running it on my old track and using a red 50w transformer with reverce button and after about 3 laps around the track the engine slows down to almost stopping? Is this transformer not correct for this engine are do i need one of the 2- section transformers?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I've asked a mod to move this to a different section, i think this section is more Forum Help, not so much Train Help.

you'll definitely get some more views and find the solution though


----------



## JOKER3268 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

I'm new to this and didn't know where to post question thanks


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

No dramas, the lads will sort it out. thats what they're there for.

have a good night


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The LIonel site has a service document number 32.

The engine is shown on page a 63 or page 22 in adobe. You have a DC motor that uses AC power converted by the electronic e unit. 

You can test the DC motor by using a power source and touching the wires. A DC wall wort of 9 to 12 volts will work. You need to cut the small plug off first. If it does, the reverse board maybe bad. Try cleaning the track and wheels first.

These usually are trouble free so check for a track short too.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Joker, 

Thou that transformer is a bit small it should still run the train engine. As T-man
pointed out check out the manual first. Also cleaning the track and wheel like
he suggested. There are lots of threads on here on the proper way to do this.

Also a general light lubing of all moving parts is in order. And finally I do know
about the DC motors however, it seems like the brushes and commutator
in some attention or refreshing.

Pookybear


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does the engine work normally after a cool down period? I'm thinking a 50w transformer is too small and is overheating. What else are you powering? Do you have lighted cars or other accessories connected? How big is the layout? Do you have adequate wiring?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I would suggest lubing the engine with 5W20 motor oil as any lube it had on it 20 years ago is probably dried out. Locos don't perform well without lube. If it rotates or slides, lube it.


----------



## JOKER3268 (Nov 19, 2012)

*8633 engine*

Thanks for all the help it just need a shot of oil runs fine.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

JOKER3268 said:


> Thanks for all the help it just need a shot of oil runs fine.


great news!


----------



## wmwalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad you got it working and now I know you will enjoy your train running time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Most likely it needs a good cleaning and the shell should be taken off and the engine serviced the correct way.

Clean track does wonders too.....no sandpaper or steel wool though.

50 watt should be enough for a loop under a tree, even a good size loop on the rug, 50 watt should work OK.
That does depend on how many things you are trying to run at one time with it.


----------

